# NAS 'A' pier OPEN Oct 19 & 20



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

The NAS Pensacola 'A' pier will be OPEN this weekend, Saturday, October 19 and Sunday, October 20, from 6:30 am to 6:30 pm.

This is the last weekend for the Fall Red Snapper season, so come out and try your luck along the pier. 

As always, admission is free, but it is a fundraiser, so we will gladly accept any donation you wish to provide at the pier entrance.

This is a family friendly event, so bring them out and GO FISHING!!!


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

open to military members only?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I want to fish but not military


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Open to anyone who has access to the base. Active duty, retired, dependents, DoD civilian, etc. 

In short, if you can get on base you can come fish the pier


----------



## hatesaltwatercatfish (Apr 18, 2013)

all you need to get onbase is an ID


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

I hear the fishing bite was good this morning, can anyone verify?

We will be open again tomorrow. Weather should be a little nicer. Thanks to everyone who made it out today, and we hope to see everyone in the morning.


----------

